# New addition to my wish LIST



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

:anim_lol:


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Ha ha!!! If you ever get one and shoot it, be sure to "you tube" it, cause that I gotta see!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to find a long string and a tree stump.....JJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I was gonna get my arm casted in advance


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm just going to take a pass. That thing brings out the wimp in me.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've often heard it said, "Be careful what you wish for." I think that's entirely appropriate advice in this case. After all, 'it could come back to bite you'. :mrgreen:


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Philco said:


> I've often heard it said, "Be careful what you wish for." I think that's entirely appropriate advice in this case. After all, 'it could come back to bite you'. :mrgreen:


Yeah, right in the teeth.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't wanna be on the sending OR receiving end of that thing!


----------

